# need help on a wedding cake



## blofrog0 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,
I am a Pastry Chef in Boston and I have a client that has brought a stencil to use for her wedding cake, and I have never used one. She wants the pattern to be black on a white fondant covered cake. I need to know the best way to use this stencil without using an airbrush. Please I need so advice! Thank you


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

I have 2 ideas for you. Try your local hobby store and get a can of airbrush accelerant, ditch the hobby paints and mix dry color with enough water to make it move through the sprayer easily. Practice on cardboard. 

2. get low tack tape (that blue stuff that painters use to block the windows) and a fine sable brush for the outline and a bigger brush for the bigger parts.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Why not cut out thinly rolled black fondant and apply that?
Another idea anyway...


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait. You are a pastry chef and have never used a stencil  ? Some of the first 'designs' i did as an apprentice was simply a stencil, and then I sprinkled cocoa or powdered sugar to make an impressive, professional looking design, even though I had no artistic talent. 

Well: you have a totally white background. Just place the stencil and sprinkle cocoa powder? Try this practice on a sheet of white paper and show your client. Not dark enough? Contact your cocoa supplier: they can supply, at substantial more $$$, a cocoa powder that is totally black (sorry, I have used it before, but the maker and product name escapes me at the moment). Also, use and charge your customer, for a can of food grade lacquer (again, sorry, manufacturer and product name escapes me).


----------



## blofrog0 (Aug 23, 2008)

I know how to use a stencil but never on the SIDES of a cake, powder sugar, and cocoa powder not a problem, I have done that many of times, But thank you for the ideas, I think I am going to try the powder food color, in the past I have not had much luck with airbrush. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you could use cocoa butter or grain alcohol and "black" cocoa powder- I have used this really dark almost black cocoa powder in the past for a series of cigar cakes- worked great for the ashes!

Sounds very striking.


----------



## cbova (Sep 25, 2008)

To use a stencil on the side of a fondant cake, mix black royal icing (not to runny). Then use medical tape (or lightly wet the fondant) to hold the stencil against the side. Carefully trowel the royal icing over the stencil (like spackle). Gently lift the stencil and you are done. Let dry and add a few hand piped touches to finish.

Wendy Kromer uses this technique on the 5 tier pink cake in the Spring 2008 Martha Stewart Weddings issue.


----------



## rchrisitan56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would also get in better with your air brush....

You can mix good powered colors with vodka for the perfect concistancy., Be sure to clean your airbrush before you put it away!

You could always do a run out or use some plastic chocolate. Just throw it on the sheeter. For a round cake you can throw some acetate on the back and mold it to the outside of a cake pan.

For a square cake there is no need.

Then when it comes time to send out the cake just attach the piece you've made.


Robert


----------

